# Ariens Deluxe 28 banging noise



## dfosbenner (Jan 30, 2019)

Hey guys and gals, I have an Ariens Deluxe 28 (ST28LE Deluxe) from 2011, it's gotten moderate use over the years at my house and I take good care of it. As I was clearing my driveway tonight, I started hearing a rubbing sound when the drive wheels were engaged. Like if there was a piece of ice, and something was hitting it "ch ch ch." After a couple more minutes, it had progressed to a bang bang bang sound, and I could feel it in the handlebars. I called it a night. 


It only does it when driving the wheels. The auger has no effect on the noise whether or not it's engaged. The wheels stilled moved fine, just had the noise. So far I popped off the plastic belt cover. Some minor wear on the belts, but nothing amiss. I see the drive wheel move back and forth when I press the lever. That's all I got so far.


Does anyone have any idea what is wrong, or suggestions on where to start? No storms are on the horizon here in PA but that can change pretty quickly, so I need to get cracking on this.


Many thanks!


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Tilt it up on the auger opening and remove the bottom cover and take a look. Could be several possibility's as to whats going on.


----------



## dfosbenner (Jan 30, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. I opened it up, first thing I found was the nut & washer in the first pic lying on the bottom of the pan. Oh, this is gonna be easy! Mmmmmm….no. I looked all over the place, I can't see anywhere this would attach. Based on the rusty threads, it doesn't look like it came out of anything recently. Maybe it's been lying there since it left the factory? Not sure about that.


As for the banging noise, the friction disk is shredded. It was like a flat tire thumping around making the noise. I'm going to replace the disk and see how it is.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

dfosbenner said:


> Thanks for the reply. I opened it up, first thing I found was the nut & washer in the first pic lying on the bottom of the pan. Oh, this is gonna be easy! Mmmmmm….no. I looked all over the place, I can't see anywhere this would attach. Based on the rusty threads, it doesn't look like it came out of anything recently. Maybe it's been lying there since it left the factory? Not sure about that.
> 
> 
> As for the banging noise, the friction disk is shredded. It was like a flat tire thumping around making the noise. I'm going to replace the disk and see how it is.


See if the bolt came out of the big pulley for the auger. It might be like a set screw to secure it on the auger shaft. Also take a look at the wires that keep the belt on, bolted to the engine. Just trying to give suggestions as to were it may have come from.


----------



## dfosbenner (Jan 30, 2019)

OK cool, I will check those places. Thanks!


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

dfosbenner said:


> Thanks for the reply. I opened it up, first thing I found was the nut & washer in the first pic lying on the bottom of the pan. Oh, this is gonna be easy! Mmmmmm….no. I looked all over the place, I can't see anywhere this would attach. Based on the rusty threads, it doesn't look like it came out of anything recently. Maybe it's been lying there since it left the factory? Not sure about that.
> 
> 
> As for the banging noise, the friction disk is shredded. It was like a flat tire thumping around making the noise. I'm going to replace the disk and see how it is.


I have seen those cracks in the rubber of the disc before, they look like stress cracks from shifting gear while the clutch is applying pressure between drive plate and the disc. The clutch should always be released before shifting gear. Does anyone else use your machine.


----------



## Bondo 287 (Jan 31, 2019)

I love riddles. LOL 

My 2 cents....


Bolt is missing scenario :

That bolt and washer as a pair, leaves me to suspect the nut was outside the unit, fell off, leaving the bolt and washer to drop inside. Review around the unit and see if any nuts are "facing outside " the assembly. If so, look for a "partner" hole next to it. I imagine it would be a pair of bolts, like a set, since the unit was still working. That "thread outward" orientation would be kind of rare, though. For a couple of good reasons. 


Bolt is not missing scenario:

Someone removed the pully cover to service the pully or belts. Like @*Motor City* said. But they dropped a bolt and warsher servicing the unit, and opted to replace the bolt rather than pull the bottom cover off to retrieve it. I like this scenario better because if that skinny lock washer remained inside, so should have the nut. 

I've run into this stuff in the past when removing the plastic splash shields under the front bumpers of cars. Sometimes I find where they need to go, sometimes it's clear the mechanic just replaced the bolt. Too bad you didn't find anything cool like a flip phone or a 10mm socket. Lol:wink2:


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

check the motor mount bolts, I've seen some machines with the nut missing on top, and assumed the bolt fell out below.


----------



## Bondo 287 (Jan 31, 2019)

Hmm. .Areas of interest here , nice one @*paulm12.*


----------



## dfosbenner (Jan 30, 2019)

Well I was able to get a friction disc locally today and I have my machine all back together. Of course, on the first attempt, I missed a small gear on the right side when I slid the hex shaft back in. Had it all back together but the wheels wouldn't turn. Then I saw my mistake. Argh!! Back apart some, then back together again. Took it out in the 5 degree air, went through the speeds, forward and back - just like new.

I looked all over while I was under there for where that extra bolt could go. I basically matched up all the bolts from side to side, checked motor mounts, etc. I can't see anything missing. I even pulled down a couple parts diagrams and checked them.

I bought the machine new in 2011. Home Depot assembled it, I suppose it's possible they dropped something inside it...or it left the factory that way. No one has ever serviced it since I got it, other than me doing oil changes, This is the first time the cover has been removed.

As for the disc wear, it's a head scratcher to me. I can't shift speeds while engaged without a lot of force, and I have no reason to even try. I am gentle on all my stuff. My previous blower was a White and I had it for around 15 years without changing discs. Now that I know better, I'll check under the hood each fall as I get ready.

Thanks everyone for the responses. I'm all by my lonesome when it comes to fixing stuff, so it really helps to have someone on the other end of the (internet) line helping me out.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

paulm12 said:


> check the motor mount bolts, I've seen some machines with the nut missing on top, and assumed the bolt fell out below.


That bolt looks too short for a motor mount. Also his machine uses a plate with studs mounted from the underside.


----------



## Paulgallen (12 mo ago)

dfosbenner said:


> Thanks for the reply. I opened it up, first thing I found was the nut & washer in the first pic lying on the bottom of the pan. Oh, this is gonna be easy! Mmmmmm….no. I looked all over the place, I can't see anywhere this would attach. Based on the rusty threads, it doesn't look like it came out of anything recently. Maybe it's been lying there since it left the factory? Not sure about that.
> 
> 
> As for the banging noise, the friction disk is shredded. It was like a flat tire thumping around making the noise. I'm going to replace the disk and see how it is.





dfosbenner said:


> Thanks for the reply. I opened it up, first thing I found was the nut & washer in the first pic lying on the bottom of the pan. Oh, this is gonna be easy! Mmmmmm….no. I looked all over the place, I can't see anywhere this would attach. Based on the rusty threads, it doesn't look like it came out of anything recently. Maybe it's been lying there since it left the factory? Not sure about that.
> 
> 
> As for the banging noise, the friction disk is shredded. It was like a flat tire thumping around making the noise. I'm going to replace the disk and see how it is.


I was having a banging noise when in gear seen this so I took off my cover and there was the same bolt and washer siting in the cover! and my friction wheel is missing a chunk!


----------

